# Jogging/Running



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Jogging with Axel is the most hysterical sight my girlfriend has ever seen. Our first attempt ended in Axel making a sharp cut in front of me, coming to a complete stop...and me flying over the top of him. Although while I was doubled over on the ground holding my scarred knee he did come over to lick me in the face.

He has no rhythm, he will either zig zag like crazy, or cut in front of me, although he can walk fine on a leash. 

Any training tips on this?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Run Faster than him?


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, that's funny.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I personally would wait until he is older to go running with him, until he is at LEAST 18-24 months. In the mean time get him used to staying on one side then the other on command (use a different command for each side and condition him to stay on that side of you at a walk at varying speeds). By the time his joints are solid enough for running he will be conditioned to which side he is supposed to be on. You DO want him used to being on both sides so he can be moved on the other side should another runner with a dog, biker or some other HUGE distraction comes along while you run.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

O.k do not take this the wrong way!

A duh shorten your lead so he cannot zig zag about! Just until he learns what the rules are anyway. It was easy enough for my guys to learn to get out ahead and stay out ahead and do not stop and sniff and what not. (and I started jogging with 2 together Monday)


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Berg WandererO.k do not take this the wrong way!
> 
> A duh shorten your lead so he cannot zig zag about! Just until he learns what the rules are anyway. It was easy enough for my guys to learn to get out ahead and stay out ahead and do not stop and sniff and what not. (and I started jogging with 2 together Monday)


I tried that, but then he literally gets under neat my feet. I think I will take Amaruq's advice and hold off on this for a while...I think he is still just too puppy crazy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

wait until he is older


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah...he is a probably little young to maintain the focus it takes to stay in that traveling mode and not want to stop for anything.

I started jogging with Marshall at about 1 year. We did a little before that too...but I jogged slower and not too far at that point. If you're going to be running marathons though I'd wait until 18-24 months like Amaruq suggested. If you're jogging at a pace where the dog can just gait and you're only going a couple of miles, you can probably start a little earlier. 

Now I jog with both the boys next to each other on my left, military style lol. Jack picked it up so quick since Marshall was already trained too so that made it easy. If I'm going for a longer run (over 2 miles) I don't bring Jack because he's still a bit little.

Marshall on the other hand...lol...makes me keep up my pace. If I start to slow down, he's in a heel position looking up at me like "move it or lose it human!!!"

Focus on getting him trained to follow you while walking first and then move on to a faster pace.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I'm in horrible shape. I myself could hardly jog 3/4th of a mile before being exhausted. So, I was hoping we could work up slowly together. 

I just wanted to start with a few short sprints.


----------



## short1cake (May 29, 2009)

I tried running with my dog Schultz once. It ended pretty much like yours did, but hard enough on my knee that I couldn't walk on it for 3 days and still have scars (it was 2 years ago.) Oddly enough, he's VERY good at running along side of a bike, but not next to a person.


----------



## hockeytown (Jul 20, 2008)

I got lucky with this as the first time I took Tripp (1 year old) out jogging, he did great and stayed right at my left (our heel) side. He never pulls out in front of me. I don't know what I did but I can't complain. I'm thinking it has to do with him always heeling when we go for walks so he knows where to stay while on a leash. 

My only suggestion is to correct him like you would if you were talking him for a walk and he was doing the same thing.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I take Dallas and Dakota, one on the right one on the left. If they get ahead of me, they get a correction, usually a verbal "slow it down" is plenty, they both know the heal position and do very well. For me it is jogging for them it is more like a fast walk. You want to talk out of shape, I "jog" about a block, walk 2, "jog" 2 then walk home.... About a mile total....


----------

